# Western Flyer Date and Model



## Moonbicycle (Apr 5, 2009)

My girlfriend just picked a super nice Western Flyer and Im trying to date it as well as figure out the model or name. On the rear drop out are the numbers
F293537.  The bike has a nice solid chrome art deco looking chainguard.  The wheel reflectors are identical to the ones on my '72 Schwinn Suburban.
Any Ideas ?
Thanks


----------



## Moonbicycle (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help.  Wish it was a Schwinn, I get answers there.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 8, 2009)

*Schwine-er*

So go ahead go back to the Schwiner winer site 10 speed forum...

There are a lot of people on here we just don't live on here accept Fleetwood...

So your bike is around a 1975-77 ish the BMXA sticker is a give away + the wheel reflectors bike companies had to have them on there bikes I know, I was their... I bet your Schwinn buddies could not tell ya that, beside schwinns are overated I own 15 or so... no biggie


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, glad to see you made it to the CABE with your question. This is a good site for Schwinn and other vintage bicycle information but covering everything means there is a lot of ground to cover. Sometimes replies to posts are slow coming if no one is sure of the answer. The specialty here is bikes that are usually somewhat older than your Western Flyer so everyone is probably holding back hoping someone will have a definitive answer for you.

I found this bike for sale on eBay for reference:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150336408475

The Western Flyer you have appears to be an H. P. Snyder built bike. Snyder was a primary bicycle manufacturer that marketed their bikes through the D.P. Harris Company. Harris in turn sold bikes as Rollfasts and secondarily marketed Snyder built bikes through many department and hardware chains like Western Autos. The relationship between Snyder and Harris continued into the 1970?s but ended when the Snyder Company was purchased by Mossberg in the late 1970?s 

I would guess by the general design and the inclusion of the reflectors that the bike is from the early to mid 1970's but unfortunately there is little information available in the hobby for dating bicycles by serial number. One of the best ways to find more information pertinent to this bike would be to keep searches open on eBay for Western Flyer and Rollfast bikes and literature.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 8, 2009)

*Go Phil!!!*

You know I said the same thing but with no history...He He...

The BMXA sticker on the frame came out on all bikes around 75-76 along with wheel reflectors some states had laws making people go and buy them so it could be licensed I remember them on all bikes new back then I think it was a way to cover liabillity incase someone got hurt....


----------



## Moonbicycle (Apr 8, 2009)

*Thanks Guys*

Sorry about the whinning.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Aeropsycho said:


> There are a lot of people on here we just don't live on here accept Fleetwood...



I heard that!:eek:
one thing you have to remember about these sites is that they are a forum for people to discuss old bikes, not a site where someone is paid to answer questions. if there is someone here interested in your bike they will usually try to help out but no one is obligated. I hope you will enjoy this site and stay. seriously we need more people who know about different bikes and are willing to help but for now you just get us. we know what we know and are willing to help if we can. maybe if you bought a prewar Huffman...


----------



## Moonbicycle (Apr 8, 2009)

*Im getting there....*

My first resto was an '80, second and third were 72's and the forth was a '70.
In another few builds I'll be where I wanna be - in the 60's.  And eventually if I end up with a Bowden or Bluebird, I'll die a happy man.


----------

